# What news sites are you reading?



## graudeejs (Jul 10, 2009)

Pissed off by my local news sites (lots of nonsense), I decided to ask for some good news links.

Yes, I know how to use google, but I want to know, what others read.

Thanks in advance


----------



## roddierod (Jul 10, 2009)

I like these two
http://blacklistednews.com/

http://www.roguegovernment.com/


----------



## mk (Jul 11, 2009)

http://www.theinquirer.net/


----------



## WibbleWobble (Jul 11, 2009)

I get all my news from yahoo.ca.
Pretty sad I know.


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 12, 2009)

*http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=news*

http://timecube.com/ is the only thing you ever need to read.

Well, that and http://www.yellow5.com/pokey/


----------



## mk (Jul 13, 2009)

I am drinking beer right now but i notice the other day - when i post, i saw a fan of c0nsp1r4t10nz and n3w0rld0rd3r. the person above me too. i thought this is topic about news- technical and not that - let say uk win tennis match and such not bull shits ?
but this is me - the drinking beer in the middle of the day.. (add here something)


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 14, 2009)

mk said:
			
		

> I am drinking beer right now but i notice the other day - when i post, i saw a fan of c0nsp1r4t10nz and n3w0rld0rd3r. the person above me too. i thought this is topic about news- technical and not that - let say uk win tennis match and such not bull shits ?
> but this is me - the drinking beer in the middle of the day.. (add here something)


I could have guessed?

Anyways, for real news, I follow a few people on twitter, and use google & yahoo to search out articles on things that look interesting.

For sports stuff and other things that people in bars natter about, I use google & yahoo to search for articles if I even care enough to find out about it.  Federer v. Rod*beep**beep**beep**beep* was a bit epic.


----------



## rliegh (Jul 15, 2009)

WibbleWobble said:
			
		

> I get all my news from yahoo.ca.
> Pretty sad I know.


I'm in the same boat, I use news.yahoo.com -mostly just for getting the general gist of what we're supposed to care about. 

I looked for sites a few years back but didn't see anything I was impressed with (everything is either slanted or bland or both) and went back to yahoo. 

God help me when they go under!


----------

